# Harpagomantis tricolor



## yen_saw (Sep 24, 2011)

FAMILY Hymenopodidae Giglio-Tos, 1919

SUBFAMILY Hymenopodinae Giglio-Tos, 1919

GENUS Harpagomantis Kirby, 1899

SPECIES Harpagomantis tricolor (Linnaeus, 1758)

FOUND IN Botswana, Cape Province, Lesotho, Mozambique, Namibia, Natal, Oranje Staat, Transvaal, Zimbabwe

SYNONYMOUS

[=Gryllus tricolor Linnaeus, 1758]

[=Mantis lobata Fabricius, 1781]

[=Mantis paradoxa Goeze, 1778]

[=Mantis quadricornis Stoll, 1813]

[=Harpax spinocula Serville, 1839]


----------



## azn567 (Sep 24, 2011)

Are they going to be for sale soon?


----------



## gripen (Sep 24, 2011)

Very beautiful mantis. Hope it goes on sale.


----------



## agent A (Sep 24, 2011)

very cute

awesome species

i didn't know they lived in the US

and they're in the family Hymenopodidae, my favorite family to keep species from

keep us posted yen!


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 24, 2011)

Trans-Am said:


> Are they going to be for sale soon?





gripen said:


> Very beautiful mantis. Hope it goes on sale.


Sorry not for sale right now but check the ad.


agent A said:


> very cute
> 
> awesome species
> 
> ...


These are from South Africa. Ootheca took about 4-5 months to hatch, and only one or two hatching out every other day for as few weeks. I have nymphs of all ages from subadult to hatchling because of this.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 24, 2011)

very nice! how big are they ( as hatchlings, sub, and adult)?


----------



## Idolofreak (Sep 25, 2011)

I WANT IT!!! :tt1:


----------



## psyconiko (Sep 25, 2011)

Got 2 ooths,1 hatched but so few....

I love how they shake when hunting or being disturbed.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 26, 2011)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> very nice! how big are they ( as hatchlings, sub, and adult)?


Hatchling is realy small but able to handle D. melanogaster. Adult is about 2.5-3 cm.


Nikkko said:


> Got 2 ooths,1 hatched but so few....
> 
> I love how they shake when hunting or being disturbed.


My ooth hatched about 10-12 nymphs each. The older they get, the more they shake.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 14, 2011)

Adult male finally... waiting for female


----------



## lunarstorm (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow, that's a gorgeous mantis. Here's to your success in breeding 'em and getting lots of fertile ooths!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Nov 14, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Nov 14, 2011)

wow


----------



## gripen (Nov 14, 2011)

they are tiny!!


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 14, 2011)

gripen said:


> they are tiny!!


Yeah would have been great if they can grow to P. wahlbergii or B. mendica size.


----------



## agent A (Nov 14, 2011)

i think that it would be cool if the cool small guys grew huge (imagine a foot long ghost mantis!!!)


----------



## meaganelise9 (Nov 14, 2011)

I anxiously await their arrival in the classifieds..


----------



## rs4guy (Nov 15, 2011)

Gorgeous mantis!


----------



## psyconiko (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## yen_saw (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice Nik! Waiting for a few subadult females to mature.


----------



## agent A (Nov 16, 2011)

yen, it's funny, u r waiting for females to mature with these guys

im waiting for my male pseudoharpax to mature, the other female is preparing to molt while the male is still not ready

r harpagomantis smaller than pseudoharpax?


----------



## psyconiko (Nov 16, 2011)

I also have Pseudoharpax and they are very similar in size and appearance.But Harpagomantis may be a little bit bigger than Pseudoharpax.They are more cryptic with a mini double shield -like pronotum, a beautiful star shaped abdomen,some tiny hooks on articulations and a cute little face.


----------



## agent A (Nov 16, 2011)

neato


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 18, 2011)

agent A said:


> ....r harpagomantis smaller than pseudoharpax?


 H. tricolor is slightly larger than P. virescens and female is more stout as Nik has mentioned. They look like the miniature version of P. wahlbergii.Few pics of my subadult female

















and this morning the first adult female.... fresh from her final molt.


----------



## agent A (Nov 18, 2011)

Yay finally!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2011)

Awesome, I can't wait for mine to molt into adults.


----------



## Idolofreak (Nov 18, 2011)

Now THAT is a nice mantis color pattern! :tt1:


----------



## Colorcham427 (Nov 20, 2011)

yen_saw said:


> Sorry not for sale right now but check the ad.
> 
> These are from South Africa. Ootheca took about 4-5 months to hatch, and only one or two hatching out every other day for as few weeks. I have nymphs of all ages from subadult to hatchling because of this.


did you get these ooths from terrance? wish mine hatched! ######? sucks for me.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 22, 2011)

Brian Aschenbach said:


> did you get these ooths from terrance? wish mine hatched! ######? sucks for me.


How long did you incubate the ooth? It needs a cool period of 45-50F for several months and another 3-4 months to hatch. Yes i traded ooth with him, if mine hatched it should hatch for you too.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 29, 2011)

:clap:


----------



## lunarstorm (Nov 29, 2011)

Aww yeah! Congrats Yen!


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Thanks lunar


----------



## gripen (Nov 29, 2011)

nice job! are you feeling better Yen?


----------



## agent A (Nov 29, 2011)

I wish my pseudoharpax would do that lol


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 5, 2011)

gripen said:


> nice job! are you feeling better Yen?


I'm feeling better. Sorry i didn't see your reply earlier.Now the long wait......


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 6, 2011)

Gratz Yen .


----------



## itzjustjeff (Dec 6, 2011)

Stunning! What vibrant colors.


----------



## lunarstorm (Dec 6, 2011)

Grats again Yen!

So if I understand this species' ooth timing properly, you expect that to hatch next ... May-June?


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks SilentDevil &amp; itzjustjeff!



lunarstorm said:


> Grats again Yen!
> 
> So if I understand this species' ooth timing properly, you expect that to hatch next ... May-June?


Yes i am going to keep the ootheca cooler in this winter and warm it up by March April. Hopefully it will hatch. This batch is on different biological clock than its original breeding stock in South Africa.


----------



## mrtsnakes (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice pics Yen!!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 7, 2011)

mrtsnakes said:


> Nice pics Yen!!


Thanks Terrence  . I have three adult pairs and a few more subadult, so far two females been mated.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2011)

Congrats on the ooth! I just found one of my guys dead this morning  I'm not sure what happened. The other one looks fine.


----------



## gripen (Jan 21, 2012)

any updates?


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 23, 2012)

gripen said:


> any updates?


Not much except for adult females continue to deposit ootheca at a rate of one ootheca every 10-14 days when well fed.


----------



## agent A (Jan 23, 2012)

oh cool! r u gonna sell harpagomantis ooths one day? just curious


----------



## gripen (Jan 23, 2012)

wow! how many adults do you have?


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 23, 2012)

gripen said:


> wow! how many adults do you have?


Three.


----------



## gripen (Jan 23, 2012)

ok thanks.


----------



## agent A (Jan 23, 2012)

so wat is the hatch rate for these guys? r they easy to keep? if u sell any i may take a few


----------



## gripen (Jan 23, 2012)

the ooths take about 6 months to hatch.


----------

